# Buchner & Bovalier?



## rick1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone give me any info on Buchner & Bovalier watches? there is a silver oxfort watch made by them on Ebay for Â£115, is this a good price, and are there watches good quality in general.I dont know much about watches but am looking for a gift for my father who is a collecter

Many thanks

Rick


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't say I've ever heard of them but would be wary of any watch that is on sale at â‚¬149 with a RRP of â‚¬1099. A search of the forum gives nothing so I'm guessing your dad, as a collector, may rather have something else instead


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Asian movement, one of the "German" companies that package primarrily Chinese innards. Save your money, find a classic instead, maybe an Accutron hummer or something else a little different.


----------



## rick1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

johndozier said:


> Asian movement, one of the "German" companies that package primarrily Chinese innards. Save your money, find a classic instead, maybe an Accutron hummer or something else a little different.


Thanks for your help, is there anything else you could recommend, i have around Â£150 to spend?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What is in his collection at the moment?


----------



## rick1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

He has a couple of omegas, longines, 2 rolex's, and a few more that im not sure of. I know im not going to get anything of outstanding quality at this kind of price.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

You'll definitely get quality at that price. Have a look at RLT Watches.

How about something different like the RLT13 or RLT69.

ps Buying a watch for a collector is a nightmare


----------



## rick1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

i'll have a look , thanks for your help


----------

